# An interesting diversion I would not mind (United to Pago Pago)



## jis (Jan 2, 2023)

United flight LAX - SYD diverted to Pago Pago due to an oil leak detected in an engine of the 777.









United flight diverts to remote island; stranded passengers given hotels, tours


While the passengers missed any New Year's Eve plans they may have had, the airline said it did everything it could to be accommodating.




www.fox5ny.com





We did divert once on one of my SFO - SYD flights to Nadi, Fiji, for topping up fuel in the face of excessive head wind. But that was a planned diversion. We knew that was going to happen before we left SFO. The aircraft was a 747-400, and the stop in Fiji was just a tad less than two hours and we did not have to leave the plane.


----------



## Maglev (Jan 2, 2023)

Jis, it was a 787. The replacement plane was flown from Sidney, with another flight canceled.

I was in the transit lounge in Pago Pago for a stopover on a South Pacific Island Airways 707 flight from Honolulu to Papeete. On the return flight, which was direct PPT-HNL, there was some kind of delay after the plane was loaded. They shut off the air supply and all the passengers passed out; nobody complained. I remember waking when the air supply came on. Stephen King exploits a similar event (all the passengers' passing out due to no fresh air) in a short horror story.

Here's a SPIA 707 at HNL:


----------



## jis (Jan 2, 2023)

Maglev said:


> Jis, it was a 787. The replacement plane was flown from Sidney, with another flight canceled.


Yeah, I know. It was the plane in which we diverted to Fiji that was a 747, not this one. United does not have any 747s any more.


----------

